# San Antonio Spurs VS Dallas Mavericks



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules

vBookie events were not available due the the upgrade process of the site. However, it is back. So, bet on, people.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How about some other odds than 1.00 ? :krazy:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Some a-hole called xray is betting against Dallas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am not understanding this...

It's showing I have "Checking: 2,005,033,623.69 Credits | Savings: 244,161,268,790.53" but when I tried to bet 2000 credits, it tells me i don't have enough "cash."

WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

#1. This isn't the playoffs, I can bet as I choose. :biggrin:

#2. Same problem with me. It said I had 500 to bet, so that's all I could do. I transferred funds from savings to checkings, and my credits are at 51.8M but I can't bet anything...

...WTF?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> #1. This isn't the playoffs, I can bet as I choose. :biggrin:
> 
> #2. Same problem with me. It said I had 500 to bet, so that's all I could do. I transferred funds from savings to checkings, and my credits are at 51.8M but I can't bet anything...
> 
> ...WTF?


#1. Booooooooooooo!

#2. Boooooooooooooooooooooo to VS. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think they set all credits back to 500 after the last board maintenance ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I think they set all credits back to 500 after the last board maintenance ...


LOL... that means we better win this game, or I end up with NOTHING.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, They just told me the vBookie system worked again. I talked to them about this cash does not equal to credits thing. I will keep you updated don't worry.



croco said:


> How about some other odds than 1.00 ? :krazy:


Sorry dude, we are using spread system. The odds is always going to be 1.0.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im figuring this is gona be a great game! Look out for super manu because he is back this year!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Some a-hole called xray is betting against Dallas.


The above mentioned individual seems to have lost 500 credits. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The above mentioned individual seems to have lost 500 credits. :biggrin:


Past performance does not guarantee future ----. :clap2:


----------

